# Harborside Atlantis for 11/28/13



## lshpak (Oct 31, 2013)

I will be at Atlantis on 11/28/13. Is it possible? Thank you


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 31, 2013)

You may want to mention how many nights you need.


----------



## lshpak (Oct 31, 2013)

Just for one night. Thank you


----------

